# Paph. Doll's Kobold (I think)



## e-spice (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's a first bloomer that came from Orchid Inn and was labeled as a PAS0186 Paph. henryanum 'Jumbo Spots' x 'Wesley'. It is obviously not labeled right! 

I am pretty sure this is Doll's Kobold. I am pretty happy with it though. It is a good grower too. The roots seem to always be growing.

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice plant!!! Looks like there is charlesw. inside!! Jean


----------



## papheteer (Sep 13, 2010)

that is very pretty! Whats the leafspan of the plant and the NS of the flower? It does look like a Doll's Kobold. 3 blooms on it's first bloom is very impressive!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic on all counts :drool::clap:


----------



## etex (Sep 13, 2010)

:clap::clap:Very fabulous blooms! Looks like a great grower,too-those roots look vigorous! Very impressive! Now I want one!!


----------



## slipperscout (Sep 13, 2010)

I flowered out a couple of plants from this cross and also found that they were mislabelled. Your flower is much nicer than mine, at least yours provided enough quality for probable ID.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 13, 2010)

That's beautiful and beautifully well grown. Wish all my plants had roots like that.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 13, 2010)

:clap::clap: I like it, I think it's a colorful cutie!! :clap::clap:
What media are you growing it in? Fantastic roots!:drool:
Personally, I don't think it's D.K., to me there's something more than charlie & henry. Has anyone seen D.K. with that much of a pink flush to the dorsal & the pink/red spots are making me question it, ..... could be just me.
Is the color accurate in the photo?


----------



## e-spice (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the complements everybody!



goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: I like it, I think it's a colorful cutie!! :clap::clap:
> What media are you growing it in? Fantastic roots!:drool:
> Personally, I don't think it's D.K., to me there's something more than charlie & henry. Has anyone seen D.K. with that much of a pink flush to the dorsal & the pink/red spots are making me question it, ..... could be just me.
> Is the color accurate in the photo?



Hi goldenrose,
It is growing S/H style in PrimeAgra medium. I think the color is very pretty accurate but will double check that tonight.

e-spice


----------



## Darin (Sep 13, 2010)

Great looking flowers!


----------



## emydura (Sep 13, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: I like it, I think it's a colorful cutie!! :clap::clap:
> What media are you growing it in? Fantastic roots!:drool:
> Personally, I don't think it's D.K., to me there's something more than charlie & henry. Has anyone seen D.K. with that much of a pink flush to the dorsal & the pink/red spots are making me question it, ..... could be just me.
> Is the color accurate in the photo?



Yes, the dorsal tends to be white in D.K. doesn't it. There seems to be a lot of charlesworthii in it. I wonder if it is D.K. crossed back with charlesworthii. May explain the pinker dorsal.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 13, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Thanks for the complements everybody!
> Hi goldenrose,
> It is growing S/H style in PrimeAgra medium. I think the color is very pretty accurate but will double check that tonight.
> e-spice


Looked like in could be Hydroton, my eyes are better than I thought!



emydura said:


> Yes, the dorsal tends to be white in D.K. doesn't it. There seems to be a lot of charlesworthii in it. I wonder if it is D.K. crossed back with charlesworthii. May explain the pinker dorsal.
> David


Maybe ? ....
here's what claims to be a Little By Little -
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphcomplex/PaphLittlebyLittle1.jpg.
Koopowitz claims this X is the most variable in color, most have the expected white dorsla w/spots.Others are unspotted, have brushed dorsals or even green dorsals.
I tried a search for Doll's Kobold offspring, didn't find much other than this - offered on Cloud's -
Brandon Alexander x henry x D.K. - http://www.cloudsorchids.com/images/8424_0.jpg
...the mystery will continue .....


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 13, 2010)

What ever it is (either Paph. Doll's Kobold, or Doll's Kobold x charlesworthii), I loooooooooooooove the colors on that one!

Robert


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you think this is the cross in Sam's Catalog:

PAN0051	Paph. Doll's Kobold (charlesworthii 'Flat Dorsal' x henryanum 'Jumbo Spots')

You should email Sam with a picture to see what he says!

Paphman910


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm with Robert, whatever it is the color is Great! I'm sorry it wasn't what you thought, but what a nice mix-up!!! If you get tired of it, I'd gladly take it - named or not!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 13, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> What ever it is (either Paph. Doll's Kobold, or Doll's Kobold x charlesworthii), I loooooooooooooove the colors on that one!
> 
> Robert



Whoa - Robert complemented one of my plants!?! With all the great plants he looks at daily at OL makes me think "I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!!"


----------



## e-spice (Sep 13, 2010)

Paphman910 said:


> Do you think this is the cross in Sam's Catalog:
> 
> PAN0051	Paph. Doll's Kobold (charlesworthii 'Flat Dorsal' x henryanum 'Jumbo Spots')
> 
> ...



I don't know if it really should be PAN0051 or not, Mrs. Paph. I sent Sam an email with the photo attached. I'll let you all know what he thinks it might be.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder if the lighting isn't making the pink a little more intense and a bit lighter than in reality. Even so, the color is unusual, and I'd love to have that plant!!! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Fantastic e-spice! What color is the staminode?


----------



## e-spice (Sep 14, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic e-spice! What color is the staminode?



Thanks! The staminode is a light yellow and the little dot in the middle is a medium yellow.

e-spice


----------



## e-spice (Sep 14, 2010)

Paphman910 said:


> Do you think this is the cross in Sam's Catalog:
> 
> PAN0051	Paph. Doll's Kobold (charlesworthii 'Flat Dorsal' x henryanum 'Jumbo Spots')
> 
> ...



I emailed Sam and he said it is definitely PAN0051 so you're right! He apologized and offered me a replacement. I told him it wasn't necessary but he said he would include one in my next order anyway.

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 14, 2010)

:clap::clap: Fantastic!
I've never seen one with that pink flush, I wonder how many of Sam's X came out like that? I remember a seller on ebay, maybe 2-3 years ago, did a dutch style auction & had maybe 10, supposedly from OZ & none had that pink flush.
Look out Sam - here comes the stampede!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 14, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Whoa - Robert complemented one of my plants!?! With all the great plants he looks at daily at OL makes me think "I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!!"



Don't cut your self short! I think you are more than worthy! If that plant was on one of our benches I would stick a red tag in it, and use it for breeding!

Robert


----------



## chrismende (Sep 15, 2010)

*more corroboration on Doll's Kobold*

I also got one of the plants that Sam may have had some confusion over when labelling them: I had ordered Tyke last winter and he brought me a D.K. to the Paph Guild meeting. He said he'd thought he had Tykes but had only the D.K.s instead. It's (charlesworthii 'Flat Dorsal' x henryanum 'Jumbo Spots.')


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 29, 2011)

interesting to see so much pink on the dorsal of both plants. My understanding was the in this cross the dorsal tends to be white...

I also have a plant from this cross (charlesworthii 'Flat Dorsal' x henryanum 'Jumbo Spots.'), which looks more like what I would have expected from a Doll's Kobold: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=315424#post315424


----------



## Gilda (Sep 29, 2011)

My Doll's Kobold (in bloom now too)
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5043


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 29, 2011)

Gilda! Where have you been keeping yourself????


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, welcome back, Gilda!


----------



## lady slipper (Jun 28, 2013)

*Paph Doll's Kobold*

Hi! I really like the lady slipper you show here in the photo. Do you by
any chance offer division for sale of this paph? I would love to hear from
you. Thanks. phragman/Llewellyn


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm one of those Paph. freaks who don't really care what it's called as long
as I love it. I loooooove this one. It's beautiful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2013)

That's a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful flowers on a very well grown plant, well done!


----------

